# Mt First DIY Background



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Did a little experimenting with with foam and Drylok for our 10 gallon.
I used the Charcoal and Buff coloring, 1" blue foam and various kitchen tools.
Get disposable cups and Popsicle stir sticks for testers..or Like I did, Tupperware. Just when you are done with that color.. place seran wrap over the top and pres INTO the drylok, sealing out all air.
The Tools 
Serrated knives worked better for me, also use the score and snap method, saves TONS of time.









Plain ol foam during test fit








Test fit and see. Wanted to get a feel for it.. Labeling the foam worked. Also for temporary placement.Toothpicks work wonders.

Fake Rocks... 1st coat of Drylok. These will be attached to the bottom Via silicone









1st coat of Drylok.. Just dark charcoal









Finished Product









Overall it was super easy and fun I used 4 different colors
1. Dark Charcoal
2. Dark Charcoal with Buff
3. Lighter Buff, very little Charcoal
4. Lightest Buff No charcoal

Some things I learned were:

If you MUST paint inside.... open a window
Use LOTS of Cardboard
Make smaller batches of different colors
Rinse your brushes off


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

i hav done this to but mine only lasted a few years and i never got the time to do it again but it looks ever nice when done 
good work


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking good! :thumb: 
Make sure and use plenty of silicone when you install. I made the mistake of not using enough and it came loose and shot out of the tank after about 48hrs. Not to scare you or anything
MightyEvil told me that he coats the entire back of the tank heavily and when you install it some should goosh out the sides. Good Luck


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, I really was coating the back of the styrofoam like crazy when I was like......I don't have anything to weight it down with  

So I used bags of beans, flour, baggies of pennies and canned goods LOL

It's still drying and curing... I'll fill it tomorrow.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

How about a photo update. It was lookin very good, would like to see final product.


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Any pictures of the Background in the tank with the fish and everything ?


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

The background is now the home of our Male betta in our kitchen.

Overall the lighting is a bit off but hey... it was a tester BG.

Tell you what though... that drylok is coming in VERY handy.

Have unsightly Rena xP lift tubes... drylok them black
conspicuous BG vents?? Drylok them
Anyway, here is an update pic


----------



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

That has to be the nicest looking betta tank that I have ever seen!!.... lol... Nice BG...


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Shoulda seem him when I had him all alone in the 125   :dancing: :fish:


----------

